# WINDOWS 10 BSOD - PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (NTFS.sys



## Junehyukyoo (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi guys, i need help. There are NO TUTORIALS FOR WINDOWS 10 ON THE BSOD!!!!! I really need help, all of the threads and forums I have looked at don't work. I currently use the new Alienware X51 R3 that just came LAST THURSDAY (11th of Feb 2016) and its already broken. Nothing has happened. I get a BSOD that says PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (NTFS.sys) and I don't know what to do. There are no options and I cant find any sort of codes for the BSOD. This has been going on for a couple days and I CANNOT boot up into the desktop. I cannot access anything on my computer as it is a continous cycle of "restarting computer and BSOD, restarting computer, BSOD". There has been no occasion where I could boot up after the first BSOD. .I live in Hong Kong btw. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello June,

There are several things which I will ask you to do, to help you with this problem.

This is your platform, correct? Amazon.com: Alienware X51 AX51R3-1510BLK Desktop (6th Generaton Intel Core i5, 8 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD) NVIDIA GTX 745: Computers & Accessories

I need you to do for me (and others) the following:
*[1] To post for me System Info from WIN 10 64 (example shown):*










*[2] To post for me Event Viewer System log file (example shown):*










With the *RED error information level* (if there is any, I bet there is).

Please, click on it and post me lower level screen as well, so I can decode myself this error (PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (NTFS.sys) - this is a catastrophic error you should not get in any sense/way, so I need better to understand what is going on with your machine)?!

OK? :whistling:
*_______

Shoot... You could NOT boot to OS!? I'll leave this written above, just for future considerations, and ask you to disconnect your HDD and try to make it to BIOS (CMOS)?! Please, report if you, after taking all booting media out can anyhow get to BIOS???* :grin:

Thank you,
_nobody_


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi there, and welcome to the forums....

If you bought your new computer from a local store, I'd recommend returning it for an exchange. If you bought it online, it's a much longer wait, but you can return it following the vendor's instructions. 

Since the warranty is in-place for at least a year, though - if you want to try a self-repair, follow _nobody_'s advice and try to enter the Bios setup screens. If you are reluctant to open the case, you can try entering the Bios menu that includes the Dell Diagnostics by tapping the F12 key on the keyboard immediately and continuously just after powering on. If you see a BIOS menu, and press the down arrow to highlight Diagnostics - run them (since the hard drive will still be plugged in, you can test it). You might have to try several times, as some powerful systems such as your boot so fast it's hard to get the timing right for that key.

If you can't enter the bios that way, either disconnecting the hard drive or removing the CMOS battery for a full minute & then replacing it, should force a BIOS screen. The advantage of using the CMOS method is that your hard drive will still be plugged in, so you can test it using the diagnostics.

To make sure that opening your case is OK -- you might want to call Dell support first, to make sure that this doesn't affect your warranty!


[... and hi there, _nobody_ can you believe it's almost 90 degrees in So. Cal today ... in February!]


----------



## Junehyukyoo (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi there. Thanks for replying _nobody_ and OldGrayGary. I have read the posts and I am actually a computer noob (my first PC). I am still a teen and this is my FIRST PC in my life D: I have worked hard at school for this PC and it would help a lot if you could link a tutorial or some steps to how to do it and maybe dumb it down a little 

Btw specs on PC are i5 2.7gHz, 16 gigs ram, GTX 960 

Thanks, 
June


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again June


Here's the easiest first step:



> Try entering the Bios menu that includes the Dell Diagnostics by *tapping the F12 key on the keyboard immediately and continuously just after powering on*. If you see a BIOS menu, and press the down arrow to highlight *Diagnostics* - run them


The diagnostics will tell you if the basic parts are working OK or are broken.

But, since this is your first PC (and it's a very nice one, too) you can simply take it back to the store, or back to Dell for free replacement/repair.


----------



## Junehyukyoo (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Ok I will try that. I have tried running a diagnostic for 4 hours already and once it was completed it said it was fine. I will try it again as I might have done something wrong. Thanks for the advice and I will reply back if it works (I am in school right now). Thanks.


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

June,

Just be cool, and keep following advices. So far, I bit googled this error (since this error is very serious from much deeper knowledge I have about this stuff, and at least points that your HW has some problems, probably DDR3/DDR4 you are using malfunctions, another possibility is, maybe, not sure, mobo is faulty, maybe your CPU is not seated well in the socket).

If you bought it from the local store, no any harm to return it and swap it for the new one. Easiest way to deal with this problem. :thumb:

BUt if you want to troubleshoot, please, follow my first post... :4-dontkno

[Old Gray Gary, I know, we, people, did bad things to Nature. Here, in Germany/Bavaria, we have no Winter, and on Balkans, where I am originally from, it is 70+ degrees, unthinkable! ]

_nobody_


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

> STOP 0x00000050: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
> *Usual causes:* Defective hardware (particularly memory - but not just RAM), Faulty system service, Antivirus, Device driver, NTFS corruption, BIOS


The above 'usual causes' are in order of liklihood, hardware/memory being most likely, BIOS least likely. Given that the bugcheck mentioned ntfs.sys as the driver flagged, a HDD problem seems most likely.

BSODs are usually dealt with in another section: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ions-windows-10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Junehyukyoo (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you for the advice guys! I am about to contact Alienware (I couldn't before for some reason) if I need any more help I will ask you guys!


----------

